# Can't install WP10 on Lumia 435



## krackene (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi,  I have tried 3 times to install WP10 on my Lumia 435. Every time I get the Spining Weels boot loop.
Any solution for me?


----------



## surya467 (Aug 25, 2015)

krackene said:


> Hi,  I have tried 3 times to install WP10 on my Lumia 435. Every time I get the Spining Weels boot loop.
> Any solution for me?

Click to collapse



Bootloop at spinning wheels? Does it complete the progress bar when the cogs are spinning? 
please be more specific.


----------



## ovais_43 (Aug 25, 2015)

surya467 said:


> Bootloop at spinning wheels? Does it complete the progress bar when the cogs are spinning?
> please be more specific.

Click to collapse



I own a *Lumia 435 Dual SIM...*
I have also tried to install the Windows 10 Mobile builds, and got a Bootloop at the Spinning Wheels, the progress bar Complete approximately 75% and then a Sad Face 

I was able to install the previous builds before 10166...

And I have just found this...
https://twitter.com/GabeAul/status/631665223313690624

UPDATE: Latest Build Solved the Issue.


----------



## krackene (Aug 26, 2015)

ovais_43 said:


> I own a *Lumia 435 Dual SIM...*
> I have also tried to install the Windows 10 Mobile builds, and got a Bootloop at the Spinning Wheels, the progress bar Complete approximately 75% and then a Sad Face
> 
> I was able to install the previous builds before 10166...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes this is the bug. Hope they will fix it


----------



## ovais_43 (Aug 26, 2015)

krackene said:


> Yes this is the bug. Hope they will fix it

Click to collapse



Yeah, I Hope...


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

To repair this bootloop, you must flash with Windows Phone Image Designer, or WPRT for example.
But anyway, you can't install W10M IP on Lumia 435 for now, as shown ovais_43 from Gabriel Aul tweet.


----------



## ShaharyarBabar (Sep 23, 2015)

ovais_43 said:


> I own a *Lumia 435 Dual SIM...*
> I have also tried to install the Windows 10 Mobile builds, and got a Bootloop at the Spinning Wheels, the progress bar Complete approximately 75% and then a Sad Face
> 
> I was able to install the previous builds before 10166...
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you Provide me the following information from your Lumia 435. I own a Lumia 430 and want to install android apps but not supported yet Lumia 430, but 435 is so can you provide me theses information.
PhoneSOCVersion 

PhoneMobileOperatorName 

PhoneManufactorModelName 

PhoneModelName


----------



## ovais_43 (Sep 27, 2015)

ShaharyarBabar said:


> Can you Provide me the following information from your Lumia 435. I own a Lumia 430 and want to install android apps but not supported yet Lumia 430, but 435 is so can you provide me theses information.
> PhoneSOCVersion
> PhoneMobileOperatorName
> PhoneManufactorModelName
> PhoneModelName

Click to collapse




 
 "RM-1069" is for Single SIM Variant... 

You can Ask me again for any information related to 435(Dual SIM)...


----------



## dugu1248 (Sep 28, 2015)

Try to flash this rom: RM1070_02074.00000.15234.28002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1007_027E8E_COM-CO_MV.ffu. Then upgrade to win10. Succcessfully tested!


----------

